# Puff adder past and present.



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's a couple pictures of my boy past and present.

When I first got him - all 119grams! 



Grown into a handsome chap!



Close up courtesy of James Myhowycz.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

He was very orange when young, and I was sold him as a Lake Nakuru. But Tanzanian locality has been mentioned due to his yellow colouration. 

Whatever he is, I still love him!


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice Andy. It is incredible how much puff adders change as they age. Yours doesn't look like a Lake Nakuru to me but Nakurus are overrated :whistling2:.

Here is one of mine:
Then.










Now:

















David.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful all of them


----------

